# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  У кого больше... тот и мужчина!

## Irina

*Мужчина всегда остается в душе маленьким мальчиком. Мало кто может это заметить, но факт остается фактом.*

 В детстве часто внимание привлекали большие цветные мячики, стрелковые оружия, конструкторы. С течением времени эти миниатюрные предметы сменяются более сложными – сотовыми телефонами, компьютерами, навигаторами и многими другими «взрослыми игрушками». Но почему же наша сильная половина не в силах устоять перед этими новшествами?

Мужчины, как известно, никогда не любили и вряд ли полюбят намерение что-либо им запрещать. Свобода для них - все. И именно гаджеты дарят им это несравнимое ощущение.

*Свобода.* Наличие у мужского пола сотовых телефонов, портативных ноутбуков, смартфонов, флеш-плееров - все это говорит о том, что он обладает своей силой, неподвластной никому. Достаточно взять в руки один из этих технических устройств, как он понимает, что становится мобильным и не зависит ни от кого.

*Власть.* Многие мальчики в детстве подражают своим кумирам из фильмов. Вспомним такой пример: насмотревшись «Звездные врата», мальчишки спешили в магазин успеть купить последние мечи, сабли и другие виды детского оружия. Мужчина же поистине становится счастливым, если держит в руке лазерную указку, напоминающую как раз-таки световой меч. Мужской половине человечества всегда необходимо ощущать себя влиятельным, сильным и неповторимым. Современные игрушки позволяют добиться этого чувства и во многом его приумножить.

*Независимость.* Как трудно приходилось раньше тем, кто жил в древние века. Ну вот разве можно обойтись сейчас без GPS? Многие мужчины, пока держат в руках эту вещь, считают себя поистине независимыми, но стоит лишь задать вопрос о том, где – что расположено и запрятать этот прибор, как знания окажутся на нуле.

*«Игрушки» привлекают женский взгляд.* Большинство мужчин предполагает, что именно дорогие «игрушки» помогают обратить на них внимание женщин. Дорогие автомобили, оттертые до блеска, кулон из золота на широченной цепи... На что только не идут мужчины ради показа своего достоинства и уверенности в себе. А уж наличие гаджетов непременно должно просто привести в восторг слабую половину планеты.

Какими бы ни были потребности мужчины, помните, что пусть лучше он приобретет новую современную игрушку, чем другую девушку. Если это развлечение доставляет ему удовольствие, то дайте себе время для отдыха и потратьте свободные минутки на себя, любимую.

----------

